# 2 male rabbits together?



## laice

Hi just wondering can you keep 2 male rabbits togther? I have one netherland dwarf at moment
I would guess the answer is no, like most males dont get on well together?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

laice said:


> Hi just wondering can you keep 2 male rabbits togther? I have one netherland dwarf at moment
> I would guess the answer is no, like most males dont get on well together?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I found this info for you, hope it helps...

"The easiest introductions are between a mixed pair (neutered of course) and two spayed females, but the most stable pairing is a neutral buck (male) and a neutered doe (female). It is possible to keep two males and two females together if they have grown up together. Therefore, two brothers and two sisters, if housed together from birth, can be kept as pairs from that point, or it may be possible to keep two same sex rabbits from different litters if they are both between 8 and 10 weeks of age when they are obtained and introduced. Once introduced and bonded, same sex pairs must never be separated, even for short periods of time. Introducing same sex rabbits over 4 months of age should only be undertaken with great caution and following expert advice; there is a lot more potential for serious fighting than when introducing neutered adult opposite sex pairs."

I'm sure everyone can give you more advice though!


----------



## crofty

No definetely not, unless they are litter brothers which you can do. Nethies bucks are especially difficult with other bucks and im talking from experience. Get him a nice neutered doe and makesure he has been neutered if he isnt already in advance as bucks can stay fertile for up to 6 weeks after neutering.


----------

